# Disk Read Error on Startup/Sleep Mode [moved from Windows 7/ Vista]



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/qaDsqwuKOr3RjyT50heVg0k

Any time I shut my computer down I get a Disk Read Error. If I put my computer into sleep mode it won't come back unslept for some reason. I hit control alt delete, says resuming windows. Black screen. Restart. Says the last time I attempted to Resume Windows there was an error. So I delete the old settings and default my BIOS and Windows loads normally.

I also noticed on the boot screen it says "AMD Data Change Update New Data to DMI." I don't remember seeing that before. 

I've run disk check, system file checker, and a hard drive analysis. All came up completely clean.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Disk Read Error on Startup/Sleep Mode.*


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Motherboard Manufacturer: ECS
Model: MCP61PM-GM
Version: Unknow
Chipset Vendor: NVIDIA
Chipset Model: MCP61
Chipset Revision: A3
Southbridge Vendor: NVIDIA
Southbridge Model: MCP61
Southbridge Revision: A2
BIOS Brand: Phoenix Technologies,
 LTDVersion: 6.00 
 PGDate: [COLOR=Red]12/14/2007[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
A few things to try -

1. See if BIOS update helps.

2. 3 GB RAM configuration - Take out 2x512 sticks -
- 2x1 GB Hyundai Electronics
- 2x512 MB Samsung

3. HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Disk Read Error on Startup/Sleep Mode.*

Hmmm what is the easiest method to update my BIOS? 

I ran Western Digital Extended Test and it came up with no problems.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Disk Read Error on Startup/Sleep Mode.*

I'm moving your thread to Hardware Forum - Motherboards, Bios & CPU for help with BIOS.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you checked the smart status of your hard drive? If not download HDDScan http://hddscan.com/ and make sure nothing is in error, everything should be green.

As for your BIOS update, what is the make and model of your machine or is it a custom built box?


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

visseroth said:


> Have you checked the smart status of your hard drive? If not download HDDScan http://hddscan.com/ and make sure nothing is in error, everything should be green.
> 
> As for your BIOS update, what is the make and model of your machine or is it a custom built box?


Originally it was a Gateway FX 7020. Everything is stock except for the graphics card and the power supply.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

OK, you'll need to find your serial number but go here and see if you can find a bios update that is newer than 12/14/2007

After some searching around the web it appears that a BIOS update my be hard to come by, so let's see if we can get this fixed without one.

What brand of power supply are you running?

You said if you load the CMOS defaults it will load normally? If you reboot again will it load normally again?


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Bios is under Motherboard correct? This is the newest. Also there is no Windows 7 option.

D20251-001-001.exe - Realtek HD Audio Driver version: 6.0.1.5506
Supports: Windows Vista (32-bit)	1/15/2008
38,595 KB



visseroth said:


> After some searching around the web it appears that a BIOS update my be hard to come by, so let's see if we can get this fixed without one.
> 
> What brand of power supply are you running?
> 
> You said if you load the CMOS defaults it will load normally? If you reboot again will it load normally again?


Power supply is a Coolmax NW Series 650 watts. 120 mm.

It's weird. When I turn it on it gives me that CAD screen. I've loaded the default settings in the BIOS and that doesn't seem to make it start up normally. If I hit F10 and select the Hard Drive that doesn't seem to do it either. Eventually, seemingly randomly, it will give me the "Resuming Windows" screen on a restart and go to a black screen. When I hard restart it it comes up and says something like "Your last attempt to Resume Windows failed. Would you like to start fresh or try to resume once again?" If I start fresh Windows loads up and performs normally.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Huh, weird, try running a file system scan.
Hot start, all programs, accessories, right click command and run as administrator.
Once this is complete run the command sfc /scannow

And what is CAD?


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry. By CAD I meant Ctrl+Alt+Delete which it has me do when I get the disk read error.

I ran System File Check and everything came up as normal.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Run Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx


I ran that before I upgraded from Windows Vista to 7. Everything came up positive.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

how did HDDscan come back?


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

visseroth said:


> how did HDDscan come back?


Trying to figure it out. The S.M.A.R.T button below the HD selection is unavailable. What sort of test should I run?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

If you click the drop menu and your hard drive does not show up or if you are unable to click the smart button then Smart may either not be turned on in your BIOS or your system doesn't support smart.
It wouldn't be the first system that I've seen that doesn't support smart for some dumb reason


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I run it while running Windows from the harddrive? Or do I need to burn it to a disc and run it from a start up like the hard drive analysis program?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Barrock said:


> http://speccy.piriform.com/results/qaDsqwuKOr3RjyT50heVg0k


HDD specs -

```
[font=lucida console]
[b]WDC WD50 00AAKS-22YGA SCSI Disk Device[/b]

Manufacturer: Western Digital
Business Unit/Brand: Desktop/WD Caviar®
RPM/Buffer Size or Attribute: 5400 RPM with 2 MB cache
Interface: SCSI
Capacity: 488GB
Real size: 500,107,862,016 bytes
S.M.A.R.T
    [COLOR=Red]S.M.A.R.T not supported[/COLOR]
Partition 0
    Partition ID: Disk #0, Partition #0
    Disk Letter: C:
    File System: NTFS
    Volume Serial Number: 36A39E74
    Size: 466GB
    Used Space: 242GB (52%)
    Free Space: 224GB (48%)  
[/font]
```


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

It may have to do with the upgrade. Have you tried a complete wipe and reload with a fresh clean install of Windows 7? If it still persists but was not a problem when you ran Vista it may be a good idea to stick with Win7.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

visseroth said:


> It may have to do with the upgrade. Have you tried a complete wipe and reload with a fresh clean install of Windows 7? If it still persists but was not a problem when you ran Vista it may be a good idea to stick with Win7.


I did a complete wipe and fresh installed Windows 7. I've had 7 running for a good six months now and have had no problems until earlier this month.

One thing I just noticed is some fonts are being strange. When I go to log into yahoo message that font is different. When I run a program called Steam it's Verification text is invisible, and when I use a Java program it's text is different. I guess that might be because I'm using Chrome now, I don't know.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder. Have you tried updating all your drivers? Video, chipset, ect?


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

visseroth said:


> I wonder. Have you tried updating all your drivers? Video, chipset, ect?


I've run a Driver Checker. The drivers it says are out of date are the following: High Definition Audio Device, nVidia nForce Networking Controller, NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management, and Canon MP210 ser.

Had trouble finding drivers for them.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Update all your drivers. Drivers can cause hibernation issues and double check your video drivers.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

visseroth said:


> Update all your drivers. Drivers can cause hibernation issues and double check your video drivers.


What's the easiest way to update them? I checked nvidia's website but it needs a specific model number.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

best way to update them is go to the manufacturer's web site and download the drivers for your specific model. Easiest way is to go to the manufacturer's website for your PC.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

What do I do when I can't find out the specific model? Under Speccy my Networking Controller and PCI System Management don't have a specific model, just the name.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OS drivers are being updated constantly by Windows Updates.

Windows 7 RTM OS drivers base timestamp = 13 July 2009

The Windows NT Kernel & Executive, DirectX Graphics Kernel, networking related OS drivers, etc... have all been updated since Windows 7 RTM and will be again given that Windows 7 SP1 is on the horizon.

3rd party video, audio, networking, etc... device drivers that do not have 2010 timestamps on them often show up in BSOD kernel memory dumps as the probable cause of the crashes.

Windows 7 x64 needs updated digitally signed drivers to guarantee system stability.

Driver information - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> OS drivers are being updated constantly by Windows Updates.
> 
> Windows 7 RTM OS drivers base timestamp = 13 July 2009
> 
> ...


Hmm, the nvidia nforce System Management Controller is on there. But when I click the link to go to the download it takes me to the driver page. Under nForce I have to select a series and product which isn't identified seemingly anywhere.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Version: 8.26 for nForce 430 (MCP51), 410
Version: 11.09 for 430 (MCP61), 405, 400
Release Date: January 5, 2007
WHQL Certified

Windows XP and 2000: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html

And I can't seem to find any drivers for Windows 7.
*


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

6.1.7600.16385 on my PCI system management. 6/21/2006. Is that the nForce 430?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Your chipset appears to be a nforce 430


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmm I don't see that on Nvidia's website under drivers.

Any ideas? :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Barrock said:


> 6.1.7600.16385 on my PCI system management. 6/21/2006. Is that the nForce 430?


Actually, that is perfect for Windows 7. The 6/21/2006 is a default date from Vista. 6.1.7600.16385 = Windows 7 build.

Not sure if that is nForce, though.

My system shows PCI Bus with same timestamp and version number.

The 7-13-2009 timestamp shows up in Windows 7 dump files.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Actually, that is perfect for Windows 7. The 6/21/2006 is a default date from Vista. 6.1.7600.16385 = Windows 7 build.
> 
> Not sure if that is nForce, though.
> 
> ...


So it's obviously not that. I just updated my video card but I doubt it was that. The version that was released was released prior to my problems. 

If the hard drive itself was just failing I'd see more problems than just the disc read error right?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Nope, those are the problems that you would see. Failing hard drive cause various errors and one of them would be read errors and without being able to check the smart status of the drive it's hard to say if it is failing for sure.
You could try running a disc scan.
Open a command prompt and type chkdsk /f /r


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

visseroth said:


> Nope, those are the problems that you would see. Failing hard drive cause various errors and one of them would be read errors and without being able to check the smart status of the drive it's hard to say if it is failing for sure.
> You could try running a disc scan.
> Open a command prompt and type chkdsk /f /r


Did that and a Hard Drive analysis program. No errors came up. If I leave the computer on it pretty much run flawlessly. Only if I restart it do I see problems.

So I was messing around in Windows Control Panel and found a Resource and Performance Monitor. Under Disk Checks there is a SMART disk status which says 

root\wmi:SELECT * FROM MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictStatus WHERE PredictFailure = true Query Result: 0x0 

and a Logical Disk Dirty Bit Set that says:

root\cimv2:SELECT __Relpath, Name, Description, FileSystem, VolumeDirty FROM Win32_LogicalDisk Where DriveType = 3 and VolumeDirty = true Query Result: 0x0


Does that mean anything?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know where you're getting that information but I still think it may be the HD going bad.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought I had the problem fixed by installing a new video driver and deleting the Windows Keyboard/Mouse program that had installed that Windows said was interfering with Sleep Mode. Got the problem again this morning. This time after Ctrl+Alt+Deleting a few times I got the following: NVIDIA Boot Agent 249.0542
Client Mac ADDR:
DHCP (With a loading thing)

Took a while to search and then said No boot filename received. It did it again and then finally said Disk Boot Failure. Insert System Disk and Press Enter.

Ran the hard drive analysis again and got a Warning: Command issued while DRQ set. Does that mean my hard drive is dead?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

I would say dying, by the sounds of it.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Going to buy a new hard drive. What brand/model would you go with? Currently I have a WD Caviar so I'm not too keen on buying another but I'm reading good thins about the Black model.

What's the difference between the Black, Green, and Blue models?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

warranty 

wd are very reliable

your psu is low quality always look for the 80+ or higher

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

You think the power supply is what caused the hard drive problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it may be see if you can borrow one to check with


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

So I just noticed something when taking a look at Event Viewer. About the time I get the problem with Windows not booting I see this Warning in the Event Viewer every time.

Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.

Could that be an actual indication that the hard drive is failing or is it the motherboard?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you running a raid array? If so it looks as if you may need a driver update and if that is indeed causing the problem then I would say no, not failing hard drive, but then again without seeing SMART it is hard to say.
If you are not using RAID then disable it in the BIOS/CMOS setup and reboot.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

visseroth said:


> Are you running a raid array? If so it looks as if you may need a driver update and if that is indeed causing the problem then I would say no, not failing hard drive, but then again without seeing SMART it is hard to say.
> If you are not using RAID then disable it in the BIOS/CMOS setup and reboot.


Not running RAID as far as I know. That means 2 hard drives correct? Just using one.

Would RAID being on and only having one 1 hard drive cause a disk read error?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Having the raid turned on and not actually using it can cause issues, yes, specially if there is a issue with the driver. So RAID needs to be disabled because by the sounds of it you are not using it and by disabling it you will eliminate it as a possible problem.

And yes, raid is usually 2 HDs or more joined together in various configurations.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

It's going to be a RAID setting under the BIOS correct?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

yes, it needs to be disabled.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Noticed this just occurred repeatedly. 

The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR5.

5 in a rows, seconds apart. 

Followed by

The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur.

Windows started to hang and programs started to crash so I finally decided to break down and install the new hard drive. I'm pretty sure I installed it in the correct manner and everything went swimmingly. Now I'm getting no monitor signal. It sounds like the hard drive is running and if I put a disc it that runs. Just no monitor signal so I cannot install Windows.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

"No monitor signal" - check cable; try different monitor; reseat video card


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

I've pulled the video card several times, redone the HDMI cord several times, pulled the ram, pulled the CPU, switched the hard drive cables and hard drive power cords. I've taken the HDMI adapter off of the monitor plug and just plugged it into the normal blue slot and that didn't do anything.

The only thing I've noticed that is different is there's a little lever on the back of my computer that closes when the video card is fully in or out. It's never given me any trouble before but now I'm having a hard time getting it to fully close and in turn close the case.

Is it impossible to install a hard drive, and then install Windows? I read somewhere that not having Windows installed, you won't get a signal from the monitor.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Not having Windows installed would get you a black screen with an error message saying "NO Operating System found.." - or similar message.

Boot with KillDisk CD - not to wipe HDD, but to see if video is OK.

KillDisk is DOS-based; Windows does not load.

http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

That's the thing though. When I turn on the computer the monitor doesn't do anything. Its only when I unplug and replug it in does it turn on and say No Display and go back into hibernation.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the locking lever is not closing the card is probably not seating properly


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Cards will sometimes catch the case and not seat all the way. Make sure the front metal part of the card is sliding down all the way and not catching on the case.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

I turned the computer on with the case open. Everything turns on and all the fans run. The hardrive sounds weird but that might just be how it boots


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does it boot normally into safe mode first thing in the morning with no problems

check for any updated chipset drivers

what does the bios list for the 5v line voltages


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't tell because the monitor won't turn on.  It might be attempting to install Windows, I'm not sure.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

unplug the power from the drives and see if you get the post screens


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

I read something about removing all but one stick of RAM. Would that mess with my display?

I'm just afraid it's my motherboard. What's the easiest way to tell if a motherboard is dead?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I had similar issues you describe on an older XP Pro Desktop here. Usually, when I booted the system, the monitor's power light went from green to amber - like hibernation. Sometimes the video would work, but would then go out. My video card was bad. 

As *dai* asked, does it ever boot normally in the morning (or after extended period of non-use)?

Try another video card.


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> I had similar issues you describe on an older XP Pro Desktop here. Usually, when I booted the system, the monitor's power light went from green to amber - like hibernation. Sometimes the video would work, but would then go out. My video card was bad.
> 
> As *dai* asked, does it ever boot normally in the morning (or after extended period of non-use)?
> 
> Try another video card.


The monitor doesn't do anything unless I unplug it and plug it back in. It displays the Gateway logo and then says No Signal. Then goes into sleep mode.

The video card is seemingly running fine. The fan is, anyway.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

"No Signal" = the monitor is not communicating with the PC.

Try another monitor, cable, video card.

The sleep mode may not be sleep mode at all.

Can you get into BIOS screen?
Does KillDisk boot up - can you see KillDisk screen?


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> "No Signal" = the monitor is not communicating with the PC.
> 
> Try another monitor, cable, video card.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it goes into BIOS because I can't see anything. I do know that if I hold down a function key, the strange noise that was made on the other hard drive doesn't occur now that I've switched hard drives.

I tried plugging the old hard drive back in and starting it up but the screen still doesn't indicate that the computer has been turned back on.

The only other monitor I could use would be a laptop. Would that work? I don't have another graphics card to test with, sadly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of case where you can get a good look at everything with

cpu
video
1 stick of ram
speaker
and see if you get post

check both sides of the m/board for discoloration[burning]

check the capacitors for bulging or leaking

http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay this is weird. I pulled all but 1 stick of RAM. Turned the computer on and the monitor popped right up. Got a Media Test Failure though. Is that because Windows isn't installed?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot with Windows DVD.

Do you get same error msg?


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope. It's installing. Why wouldn't it boot with 3 gigs of RAM? Is it because there was no OS installed?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you may have a faulty stick

it's not uncommon to fail during install and have to go to 1 stick to get the install and then add the rest when the install finishes

but there is usually no problem with the bios screens which would make think a stick may be faulty


----------



## Barrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmm, do you think the fact that I have two 1 gigabyte sticks and 2 512 MB sticks be a problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as long as they are the same speed and voltage it should not be a problem


----------

